# cleaning outdoor columns metal



## gwithrow (Feb 5, 2005)

these are probably powder coated, painted white columns, some kind of metal....there is green mold on them and of course regular dirt....I hesitate to use bleach even diluted, but I tried vinegar and water this morning and it didn't touch the mildewy parts....the sides facing the sun are just dirty, not mildewy so that is easy...but what would be the best cleaner to use?....I do not want to cause the paint to deteriorate....

I suppose I should mention that these are on the east facing porch...


----------



## OnlyMe (Oct 10, 2010)

Last time we had our house power washed, they used Clorox Outdoor cleaner & it did a great job on the green mold. It's a little pricey but it worked well. I'd assume that they wouldn't use anything that would damage the siding as it would be a huge liability. I don't know how it would work on metal but it might be worth looking into.


----------

